# Rømø - Havneby Mole



## Cicero (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich fahre über Pfingsten nach Rømø und wollte mit einem Freund ein wenig angeln. Allerdings haben wir beide nicht sonderlich viel Erfahrung - angefangen hatte es bei uns letztes Jahr in Norwegen mit Dorsch.

Lohnt es sich in Havneby an der Mole zu angeln? Für Makrelen wird es wohl noch etwas früh sein - also Scholle oder Dorsch?

Liebe Grüße
Daniel "Cicero"


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*

ist zwar eine Weile her, als ich das letzte mal dort war.
Aber im Hafen ging es auf Aal teilweise.
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ist zwar eine Weile her, als ich das letzte mal dort war.
> Aber im Hafen ging es auf Aal teilweise.
> Gruß A.



aal ist in norge komplett gesperrt.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*

Romo ist DK
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Romo ist DK
> Gruß A.



wußte ich nicht,habs aber geschlußfolgert, weil er von norge sprach.

antonio


----------



## Cicero (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*

Norge deshalb, weil ich dort letztes Jahr erstmals geangelt habe. Also bisher nur Erfahrung mit Dorsch gemacht.

Deshaln auch die Frage, ob sich dort in Römö Dorsch lohnt, oder eher Scholle/Aal/Makrele ? Fahren am 30.5. dorthin.

Und wie gesagt: Kaum Angel-Erfahrung  Ich zweifel grad ein wenig, ob wir dort dann überhaupt was fangen werden...


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*

@cicero
Lass den Mut nicht sinken, im Wasser gibt es Fische#h
Nimm Wattis, setz dich ins Hafenbecken und schau, was passiert. Aale sollten da sein.
Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*

Zum Thema Angeln rund um Römö gab es früher schon mal Anfragen, anzuschauen hier

Angelmöglichkeiten auf Insel Römö?
und hier Angeln in Ballum/Römö im Juli/August

Römö ist zum Meeresangeln nicht unbedingt der Hit (tut mir leid aber das ist die Wahrheit), die riesigen Wattflächen um die Insel verhindern, dass (gescheite) Dorsche an die Molen kommen. Auch die Plattfische und Aale, die ich bei meinen Trips auf Römö dort als Fang gesehen habe, waren meist der Kinderstube entsprungen.
Evtl. könnten Ende Mai schon Meeräschen im Hafen sein, die wären allerdings äusserst interessante (schwierige) Gegner.
Da Wolfsbarsche auch immer weiter auf dem Weg nach Norden sind, wäre evtl. auch mal ein Versuch mit Blinker angesagt. "Nur Versuch macht kluch!"
Viel besser als die Meeresfischerei, ist allerdings die Süsswasserfischerei in den Auen Südwest-Jütlands, die in den oben gelinkten Threads beschrieben werden und in 20-40 min (je nachdem welche Au) von Römö erreichbar sind.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Cicero (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*

So, danke für eure Tipps 

Die Bilanz dieses Wochenendes war eher mager - aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Wetter war supertoll und wir haben es mit Wattwürmern im Hafen versucht...

Nun, ein 35cm-Aal, das war alles. Gegrillt hat er ganz gut geschmeckt...  Hauptproblem waren die Krebse - 5min die Wattis rein und die ollen Biester haben alles abgefressen. Leider haben sie bein einholen zu schnell losgelassen, sonst wären sie im Kochtopf gelandet.

Also: Wenn jemand Krebs mag - Versucht es mal in Havneby |wavey:


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*

Moin Boardies, ist n bissl spät ich weiss, kann mir das aber grad net so ganz vorstellen.

Bin mittlerweile seit 5 Jahren jedes Jahr auf Römö, bisher habe ich dort aber nur einmal geangelt und zwar an diesem Schlauch am Schießstand von der Luftwaffe! Alles voller Bremsen, Wespen und Mücken. Habs keine halbe Stunde ausgehalten weil die Bremsen doch sehr hartnäckig sind.

Nun meine Frage:

Ich kann mir das gerade nicht ganz vorstellen, kann man sich da einfach an den Hafen setzen und angeln? Oder muss man da an bestimmte stellen gehen? - Von der Gastkarte mal abgesehen- Ich hätte lust mal auf Wolfsbarsche zu gehen, da gibt es doch einige attraktive Poller am Fähranleger, aber darf ich da hin?

MfG Alex, danke im voraus für die Antworten:vik:


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rømø - Havneby Mole*

*hochschieb* :vik:


----------

